# Driving with a UK license in Texas



## matrix1781 (Sep 23, 2014)

I am moving to Houston from UK in February 2015. Both me and the wife have UK driving license. How long are we allowed to drive in Texas with a UK license. I have researched a bit a different sources are giving different answers ranging from 90 days to 1 year. Not sure which one to believe. Can members please advise?

Regards

Raj


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

But as a new resident you are required to obtain your Texas driver license from the Texas Department of Public Safety within 90 days of moving here

TxDPS - Texas Department of Public Safety


----------



## Loosehead (Nov 18, 2013)

You will also have to sit a written test and a practical driving test.

Do not under-prepare for the written test as it includes questions related to fines and non-driving related matters such as under-age drinking, which you have no hope of knowing without reading and digesting the Texas Drivers Handbook.


----------

